# Fitting in the Horus Heresy extras



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I am reading though the Horus Heresy now, I am on Descent of Angels so far, but I am buying some of the extras and I dont want to spoil anything by getting them out of order. 

So i know the order of the books and how they relate from other forum posts (stole this list below). I bought the collected visions already and I am planning on buying all the audio dramas as well. What I wanted to know is when can I read through the collected visions art book because I dont want to ruin anything in the books I havent read yet. And also where exactly each audio drama ties in and when I can listen to them? Thanks for any help =)

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels*
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy (short story compilation)
Fallen Angels*
A Thousand Sons**
Nemesis
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns**


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know about the Collected Visions, as I haven't actually brought that myself, and the only heresy audiobooks I've listened to are as follows:

_Garro: Oath of Moment_, and _Garro: Legion of One_ (which is a sequel to the first), take place after the events of _The Flight of the Eisenstien_.

Hope I helped, the others will no doubt know more than me.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Generally speaking people read the Horus Heresy series already knowing what will occur at it's climax. Anyone who knows the basics of 40k, will know what happened during the Heresy. Black Library know this, its intentional. So don't worry about it.

I suggest reading the _Collected Visions_, it is essentially the blueprint of the Horus Heresy series. The series taking what is in the _CV_ and expanding/editing it as it goes along.

As for the series itself, listen to/read it all in publication order and you can't go wrong.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Raven's Flight occurs in the aftermath of Istvaan 5 so after Fulgrim. Lightning Tower should be after Flight of the Eisenstein and Dark King, I believe occurs before any events of the Heresy.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys, Amazon has all the audio books on pre order, which is where I would like to get them (they are cheaper and I get amazon points). Hopefully they go off pre order soon =)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, I know pretty much all that they've written about the heresy before the series was written. Like CotE said, the writers know this and include alot of Easter eggs within the books for those who know what happens already, little quotes or names we will recognise the significance of. Like at the end of Horus Rising they say they are going to Davin, we knew what was going to happen there, at the end of False Gods the mention Istvaan, again we know what's going to happen there. And then when we first see Garro in the mission brief for Istvaan we know how significant he is. To anyone else it's just random names and maybe even a little anti-climactic. 

Pretty much my favourite part/quote of the whole series is when Qruze, Sinderman, Keeler and Oliton are heading towards the then unknown ship when escaping the Vengeful Spirit, Keeler assures them it will save them, but how could we be sure. And then they contact them and the ships captain says "I am Captain Nathaniel Garro of the _Eisenstein_" bingo, straight away those of us who knew the story before hand knew Garro and the Eisenstein would get them to Terra.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Pretty much my favourite part/quote of the whole series is when Qruze, Sinderman, Keeler and Oliton are heading towards the then unknown ship when escaping the Vengeful Spirit, Keeler assures them it will save them, but how could we be sure. And then they contact them and the ships captain says "I am Captain Nathaniel Garro of the _Eisenstein_" bingo, straight away those of us who knew the story before hand knew Garro and the Eisenstein would get them to Terra.


:goodpost:

This is also one of my favourite parts of the whole series :victory:.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Before you read _Mechanicum_ you should read the story by Graham McNeill contained in _CV_, it directly links to the former.

So even if you don't read the rest of CV (and I suppose you shouldn't if you want the events of the Heresy to remain a mystery) read that one story- and the only proper story in the book- before you hit book no.9


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Before you read _Mechanicum_ you should read the story by Graham McNeill contained in _CV_, it directly links to the former.
> 
> So even if you don't read the rest of CV (and I suppose you shouldn't if you want the events of the Heresy to remain a mystery) read that one story- and the only proper story in the book- before you hit book no.9


Awesome thats the kind of stuff I am looking for thanks!!


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the collected visions book, but I got it after I had started reading the series. Part of the appeal to me is seeing what the characters looked like, and seeing some of the differences in aurmour from that period. So in a way it can be used to set a frame of reference.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Garro oath of moment and legion of one can both be listened to after the flight of the eisenstein. Ravens flight you should listen to after fulgrim. The dark king I guess it doesn't really matter where you listen to it, but I would recommend after fulgrim. The lightning tower, the exact same conversation is had between dorn and malcadore (sp?) during Mechanicum. And Mechanicum is a great book so you should probably wait until you have read it first. 

The collected visions... see if you haven't read it before or have no idea what is going to happen in the events of the heresy I wouldn't read it at all until you have caught up. As good as the series it I think I would have enjoyed it more if I didn't know some of the major twists and some of the characters fates.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

raider1987 said:


> Garro oath of moment and legion of one can both be listened to after the flight of the eisenstein. Ravens flight you should listen to after fulgrim. The dark king I guess it doesn't really matter where you listen to it, but I would recommend after fulgrim. The lightning tower, the exact same conversation is had between dorn and malcadore (sp?) during Mechanicum. And Mechanicum is a great book so you should probably wait until you have read it first.
> 
> The collected visions... see if you haven't read it before or have no idea what is going to happen in the events of the heresy I wouldn't read it at all until you have caught up. As good as the series it I think I would have enjoyed it more if I didn't know some of the major twists and some of the characters fates.


Yeah I am coming to same conclusion on the collected visions. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

My wondering is when does The Dark King takes place? Fulgrim is present, so its before his portayal in Fulgrim (the clensing of Laer) which, if Im not misstaken, takes place during the original trilogy and FotE. So what was Curze doing from the point at the end of The Dark King up to Issvaan V?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> My wondering is when does The Dark King takes place? Fulgrim is present, so its before his portayal in Fulgrim (the clensing of Laer) which, if Im not misstaken, takes place during the original trilogy and FotE. So what was Curze doing from the point at the end of The Dark King up to Issvaan V?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=660212&postcount=2


----------

